# Is this normal on a laptop?

## azote

is it normal that if I turn off acpi at boot .. I will not have sound or wireless  build ?

I have a toshiba 5205-s703 

```
bash-2.05b# cat /proc/pci 

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 4).

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0000000 [0xefffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 4).

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=8.

  Bus  0, device  30, function  0:

    PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 66).

  Bus  0, device  31, function  0:

    ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 2).

  Bus  0, device  31, function  1:

    IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0xcff8 [0xcfff].

      I/O at 0xcff4 [0xcff7].

      I/O at 0xcfe8 [0xcfef].

      I/O at 0xcfe4 [0xcfe7].

      I/O at 0xcfa0 [0xcfaf].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x20000000 [0x200003ff].

  Bus  0, device  31, function  5:

    Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0x1000 [0x10ff].

      I/O at 0x1400 [0x143f].

  Bus  0, device  31, function  6:

    Modem: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      I/O at 0x1800 [0x18ff].

      I/O at 0x1480 [0x14ff].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: PCI device 10de:0177 (nVidia Corporation) (rev 163).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=248.  Min Gnt=5.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfd000000 [0xfdffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd8000000 [0xdfffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd7f80000 [0xd7ffffff].

  Bus  2, device   6, function  0:

    USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 65).

      IRQ 6.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=1.Max Lat=42.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfceff000 [0xfcefffff].

  Bus  2, device   6, function  1:

    USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (#2) (rev 65).

      IRQ 4.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=1.Max Lat=42.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfcefe000 [0xfcefefff].

  Bus  2, device   6, function  2:

    USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=16.Max Lat=34.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x20000400 [0x200004ff].

  Bus  2, device   7, function  0:

    FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link) (rev 0).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=4.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x20000800 [0x20000fff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x20004000 [0x20007fff].

  Bus  2, device   8, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 66).

      IRQ 4.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=8.Max Lat=56.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xfcefd000 [0xfcefdfff].

      I/O at 0xdf40 [0xdf7f].

  Bus  2, device  10, function  0:

    CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 1).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=168.  Min Gnt=64.Max Lat=5.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x20001000 [0x20001fff].

  Bus  2, device  11, function  0:

    CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC95 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 51).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=168.  Min Gnt=128.Max Lat=5.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x20002000 [0x20002fff].

  Bus  2, device  13, function  0:

    System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 5).

      IRQ 10.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0x20000600 [0x200007ff].

bash-2.05b# 
```

I have to boot with "no acpi"  to get my Nvida to work properly..(GLX)

----------

## humpback

try to rebuild your kernel with acpi off. Maybe the wireless and sound modules got built WITH acpi and now Break if there is no acpi.. 

Just a my 2 cents idea.

----------

## azote

I tried that an this is what I get in my dmesg

```
Linux version 2.4.20-gaming-r1 (root@BlueAngel) (gcc version 3.2.2) #8 SMP Thu M

ar 13 18:28:27 CST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffcc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffcc000 - 000000001ffd0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd0000 - 000000001ffe0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffe0000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131020

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126924 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: pci=biosirq root=/dev/hda2

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1993.595 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3971.48 BogoMIPS

Memory: 510732k/524080k available (1821k kernel code, 8740k reserved, 571k data,

 112k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 0K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

CPU: L1 I cache: 0K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 2.00GHz stepping 04

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1462.63 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 10 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

migration_task 0 on cpu=0

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfcebc, last bus=4

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver v1.1.22 [Flags: R/O]

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Toshiba System Managment Mode driver v1.11 26/9/2001

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI IS

APNP enabled

PCI: Enabling device 00:1f.6 (0000 -> 0001)

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device 00:1f.6. Please try using pci=biosirq.

i810_rng: RNG not detected

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assumin 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with debus=xx

ICH3M: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev f9

ICH3M: chipset revision 2

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xcfa0-0xcfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xcfa8-0xcfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: TOSHIBA MK6021GAS, ATA DISK drive

hdb: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-R6012, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

blk: queue c03e2884, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 117210240 sectors (60012 MB), CHS=7296/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.

html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@sa

w.sw.com.sg> and others

eth0: OEM i82557/i82558 10/100 Ethernet, 00:00:39:E7:20:E8, IRQ 4.

  Board assembly 000000-000, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Enabling device 02:0a.0 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 02:0a.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Enabling device 02:0b.0 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 02:0b.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

orinoco.c 0.11b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

hermes.c: 5 Apr 2002 David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>

orinoco_cs.c 0.11b (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

Yenta IRQ list 0000, PCI irq0

Socket status: 30000010

Yenta IRQ list 0408, PCI irq0

Socket status: 30000007

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 112k freed

Adding Swap: 1261092k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,2), internal journal

PCI: Enabling device 00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0001)

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device 00:1f.5. Please try using pci=biosirq.

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/intel8x0.c:2251: unable to grab IRQ 0

Intel ICH soundcard not found or device busy

cs: memory probe 0x0c0000-0x0fffff: excluding 0xc0000-0xcffff 0xe0000-0xfffff

orinoco_cs: RequestIRQ: Resource in use

```

notice:

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device 00:X.X. Please try using pci=biosirq.

I tried that .. and nothing ... 

any way thanks for the 2 cents  :Smile: 

----------

## Noth

 *azote wrote:*   

> is it normal that if I turn off acpi at boot .. I will not have sound or wireless  build ?
> 
> I have a toshiba 5205-s703 
> 
> 

 

Do to the legacy free systems that Toshiba is putting out you MUST have ACPI enable for proper use of... well everything. May be possable with a duel boot system to find out all of the system's working irq's and manuly setting them in gentoo. Else every irq is set to 0 (I belive...). I'm not sure if the ACPI will assign the nvidia card an irq yet.

----------

## azote

got everything worknig now .. im using a 2.5 kernel  :Smile: 

----------

